

Martin Odersky, Scala creator, at Stanford 6/1/2011 - drallison
http://www.stanford.edu/class/ee380/permlinks/scala.html

======
drallison
Ooops, initially announced at HN as 5/1/2011. Sorry for any confusion. Sadly,
there is no way to edit a Subject.

